# 50-100 acres small lease wanted - south georgia



## Rouxthless (Jan 20, 2011)

My Dad & I are veterans that settled close to Moody AFB (Valdosta) after our service. Not being from here, we don't have access to family owned land or anything along those lines. So we've relied on public lands for hunting, but we would love to have the opportunity to "cultivate" some land through the year to be able to have a reliable place to go to next deer season (2011/12).

We're looking for something small, 50-100 acres or so, that we could possibly put up trail cams along with setting up some small food plots and mineral licks. We're willing to pay a reasonable amount for exclusive access, but would prefer to barter. For example if you (or your family) want to be able to hunt too than possibly we could consider all our work on your land to be a fair trade for the chance to share the hunting with you. Also, I have 20 years experience in all facets of technology (computer repair, networking, virus removal, website design & more) that I could provide for free for your home or business in trade for being able to hunt your land.

We would like to be in any of these counties if possible: Lowndes, Brooks, Cook, Berrien, Lanier, Echols

Though, of course, we would be willing to travel to their surrounding counties for a great arrangement!

If you have any land, or suggestions on someone we should contact, please get in touch with me as soon as possible by:

- send me a PM on here
- email: mroux [at] email.com
- cell: (229) 630-3551

Thank you!
Micheal


----------



## Rouxthless (Feb 25, 2011)

We're still looking. Fortunately things have become a little bit better for us, so I increased the size of land we could possibly lease. Please let me know if you have, or know of, any land available.

Thank you!


----------



## Rouxthless (Jun 17, 2011)

We're hoping now there might be something? Anyone? Thanks


----------



## joedublin (Jul 15, 2011)

We have a small 525 acre lease in Whigham , Georgia....deer,turkeys and NO HOGS! 4 cultivated fields,2 creeks, white oaks,locked gates...a group of friends ,no drugs,no drunks.$585 per year.................................jlong49@cox.net


----------

